# First hunt!



## Chestnut mare (9 October 2011)

I'm considering hunting for the first time. Was just wondering what to expect, how the horses cope with the excitement etc? It has been suggested I go to liven up my lazy horse but I'm nervous lol.
Thanks.


----------



## meesha (9 October 2011)

I went on my first one yesterday! definately go, dont over think it just do it - I am a farily confident rider normally but must admit was nervous - what really suprised me was the standing around - I think I expected to trot/canter off for miles at the beginning but fairly quickly we were around the edges of a field with the hounds following a scent in the crop (could well be totally different for you though).  The hardest part for me was getting him to stand still and behave as obviously all the horses were very excited.

Was also suprised that after 4 hours of being out he was still full of it (and he is not really fit) I was convinced he would run himself out after an hour or so.

Saying that, it was one of the best things I have done with him and I am planning on going again very soon.

You will love it !  Have fun x


----------



## Fiagai (9 October 2011)

meesha said:



			I went on my first one yesterday! definately go, dont over think it just do it - I am a farily confident rider normally but must admit was nervous - what really suprised me was the standing around - I think I expected to trot/canter off for miles at the beginning but fairly quickly we were around the edges of a field with the hounds following a scent in the crop (could well be totally different for you though).  The hardest part for me was getting him to stand still and behave as obviously all the horses were very excited.

Was also suprised that after 4 hours of being out he was still full of it (and he is not really fit) I was convinced he would run himself out after an hour or so.

Saying that, it was one of the best things I have done with him and I am planning on going again very soon.

You will love it !  Have fun x
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a good day M...any chance of a hunt report?


----------



## Fiagai (9 October 2011)

Chestnut mare said:



			I'm considering hunting for the first time. Was just wondering what to expect, how the horses cope with the excitement etc? It has been suggested I go to liven up my lazy horse but I'm nervous lol.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be nervous Cm!  Have a go and see how you get on...try and go on some quiter meets to start and go from there...horses tend to love the activity...one of my normally laid back ones turns into a national hunt horse just at the mere whisper of the hunt....but really minds his rider thank heaven!


----------



## meesha (10 October 2011)

TBH I cant remember half of it - so full of adrenalin was a bit of a blur - I do remember after being out well over 2 hours looking up at the sky (probably for the first time) and realising what a lovely day it was haha.

Basically field of about 15 (i think) a few new horses and some people on the edge introducing youngsters to the hounds (autumn hunting).  The country fairly level (crop fields and hedge lined) no jumping which suited me on my first outing - although I didnt question whether there would be but just followed the main group with fingers crossed.  2 fallers that I know of - one lady whose horse reared and she exited off the back (didnt see this and wouldnt have even known it had happened) and one teenager - horse slipped and went down but all was not lost as she managed to cling to her mars bar ! haha - both totally fine.  One early retirement through injury after the pony panicked in a crop field and she hurt knee as she made contact with us (not an issue, lucky we were there to stop pony) just over 4 hours out in total - no sighting of a fox by me but the hounds found scent but nothing came of it.  All very friendly and a great day.  By the end the field had dwindled down to 6 - I made it till the end of the day mostly as I knew I had no idea of the way home (people offered to point me in the right direction but I declined knowing I would get lost haha) really good feeling to be there to the end.


----------



## VoR (10 October 2011)

Unlikely to actually see a fox as trails (albeit they weren't very affective in open ground on the day due to the conditions) are laid but a nice straightforward day for a first time out, which was nice as I was on a horse I've owned for about three weeks!!


----------



## LizzieJ (10 October 2011)

If you're going to do it I'd try and get out before opening meet for the first time  That does depend on what kind of pack you will be going out with as some have already started their seasons.  Assuming it's foxhounds then you have about three weeks


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 October 2011)

I went for my first time this year (down here) didn't know anyone just got directions off the secretary and rocked up! 

Everyone was very friendly and I had a ball. My horse took it all in his stride and seemed bemused most of the time  
Go for it! At the worst you decide it is not for you and your horse and you go home early. No shame in that!


----------



## Chestnut mare (13 October 2011)

Thanks everyone  think it starts at the end of the month here.


----------



## meesha (13 October 2011)

Contact your Hunt now and see if they are Autumn Hunting - it may be quieter and probably alot cheaper than main season.  Have fun x


----------



## hogged cob (13 October 2011)

I went on my first hunt last Sunday, it was Fantastic.  I went with the Four Shires Bloodhounds, they really looked after us.  The field was quiet large with around 50 horses.  My cob was full of it, and very forward.  I must admit like the other post said it took me about an hour to relax and enjoy it.  I can honestly say its one of the best things I have done.  We were out for about four hours and my cob was still jogging as we were heading back to trailer.  I can not wait until next time.


----------



## Winifred (14 October 2011)

Chestnut mare said:



			Thanks everyone  think it starts at the end of the month here.
		
Click to expand...

All foxhound packs will be Autumn Hunting now 2/3/4/5 times a week depending on the country they are in, Opening Meets are at the end of this month/beginning of Nov.  Try and get out now if you can - as others have said it will be quieter and cheaper.  If you can't and it's you and your horses first time try and avoid the Opening Meet for your first day....!


----------

